# Stop digging...



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

Maya has decided digging around my air conditioner conduits is fun and entertaining. I'm scared she's going to cut a cable and get electricuted. When I let her out I keep an eye on her and the moment she potties I praise her but she sometimes isn't interested in coming back inside. okay, fine I'll leave her outside but watch her from the windows. She was disappearing frequently by my a/c unit but I didn't think much about it till the other day when I caught her red handed digging under the conduit. I told her no and removed her from that area. It seems we had an understanding, her ears went back and she ran off. I placed some gutters (layinging along side the house) over the hole area. I just had her out a few minutes ago and watched. Again, she disappeared and I snuck out to catch her in the act and again she was in the area of the conduit. I scolded "NO" and picked her up. I observed the area and she has began another hole on the other of the gutter near the conduit.

Any thoughts or suggestions...am I doing something wrong here? I realize it takes a few times for her to screw up before she connects the dots but I'm worried she will get electricuted or seriously hurt. Please help!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Can you put like a little fence around that area??
A cheap plastic one??


----------



## Victoria_Lynn (Nov 14, 2009)

I could using a plastic fense but I think I found a simpler way. Placing chicken wire over the conduit. This, and I think I just need to stay outside with her. The past several days she hasn't been digging and due to the walks I recently added to her daily schedule. Today it was raining so I didn't take her and I think she had some energy she was trying to burn off in a destructive way - digging. I think tomorrow I will take her regardless of the weather and see what happens. Hopefully the chicken wire will be an added deterant.

Thanks!


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

My pup was digging around a few places in the yard and luckily it wasn't around such a dangerous situation as you faced. However, it was still annoying and she was destroying a perfectly good yard so my solution was to make her a dig pit.

Basically, I had an out of sight area where I raked out loose dirt and I allow and encourage her to dig there. Also, if she begins digging anywhere else I lead her to her dig pit and encourage her to dig there instead.

So far it works since digging is a pretty basic dog instinct it was easier to give her an acceptable avenue to channel it rather than the more difficult route of trying to train out a natural instinct.

I hope this helps.


----------

